# 6 toed banty chick ?



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I purchased some chicks this year one of which was do cute I had to buy it . It was the only one with a blue/gray kind of beak and feet . Well tonight I noticed it had 6 toes on both feet ! Anyone know what it might be ? It was in with assorted bantams so I have no clue


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Probably has silky in its background. It's common, can't recall the other 6 toed breed. Kinda cool though!


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

It reminded me of the penguin happy feet lol guess that's its name ! I didn't realize the toes at the time just the white fuzzy chick with a blue colored beak .


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Look up the Silkie breed, sounds like that's what you have there. They are so sweet, the kittens of the chicken world. They STAY fuzzy, you know. They don't get regular feathers. They also LOVE to go broody ( means they want to sit on eggs to hatch them, and they can be very stubborn about it!) 

If you post a pic, I can be more sure, but six toes, blue beak, fuzzy white, and in the Banty bin at the store, all shout Silkie to me!

Congrats!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

mriker03 said:


> I purchased some chicks this year one of which was do cute I had to buy it . It was the only one with a blue/gray kind of beak and feet . Well tonight I noticed it had 6 toes on both feet ! Anyone know what it might be ? It was in with assorted bantams so I have no clue


I bred silkies last year and personally they didn't work for my operation. They were in super high demand and they brought in some big bucks as chicks. Silkies ALWAYS have blue/black feet and matching beak. Their skin is also blue, which isn't appealing on the dinner table. They stay in a down, and you need to be super careful about the temperature outside if they become wet or too hot. They're not as hardy as my other breeds (in Wisconsin). You may also get a frizzle in your assortment. Any pics? I can help you identify your others.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll take some picks now just a second


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are the pics


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Yup, Silkie! And the other could be a sex link or golden laced wyandotte, but I'm not sure...


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

mriker03 said:


> Here are the pics


Maybe it's the coloring of the light, but I'd say you have yourself a buff silky! As for the other chick, Usually hatcheries like to throw a bunch of old English game birds in the mix to even out the "rare" breeds. He/she almost looks like an OEG.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:


> Yup, Silkie! And the other could be a sex link or golden laced wyandotte, but I'm not sure...


Typically sex link birds are standards. Haven't personally heard of sex link bantams. Golden laces wyandottes usually have more "crazy" facial markings. Really cool looking chicks! Like little bandits. Lol


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree, possibly old english, ginger red variety on the other chick. Looks like the pics at the cackle hatchery site. Pretty cool, hope it's a hen!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

pridegoethb4thefall said:


> I agree, possibly old english, ginger red variety on the other chick. Looks like the pics at the cackle hatchery site. Pretty cool, hope it's a hen!


Me too, go two for two! :crosses fingers:


----------

